# Raw & Raw Food Real World



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Raw & Raw Food Real World by Raw authors (Charlie Trotter and Roxanne Klein) -- Raw Food Real World authors(Matthew Kenney and Sarma Melngailis)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

